# The White Tiger is finished! CCS



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well folks, the stitching part in done and now it is time for hubby to mount it and make the frame. Yes, he does that for me, especially for the odd sized ones. He has a wood working shop on "his" side of the garage and does absolutely beautiful wood work.

I will be loading several pictures (more than 3) so please be patient. You will know it is the last one when it says "21 colors" by the picture.

By the way, this is for my brother for Christmas. He is the one I have made so many wolves for that I asked if there was any other wild animal he would like.

For those of you who do cross stitch, don't do this one on a light grey fabric! This pattern as 21 colors and 17 of them are a shade of grey! I needed the bright sun light to do this one. Even the ott lamp was not good enough! That is why it took me much longer than I thought it would. Could only work on it on sunny days.

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Only saw pictures through 17 colors. are there more? I gave up cross stitch years ago. I stitched for a designer for awhile and she burnt me out.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Wow. You must have great eye sight and patience. Beautiful work.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! What amazing work. Can't wait to see it framed and ready to go.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Only saw pictures through 17 colors. are there more? I gave up cross stitch years ago. I stitched for a designer for awhile and she burnt me out.


Just finished loading all of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That's beautiful very well done


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Fabulous work! Mind sharing what count the cloth was? Looks like linen or weave. Patience is a must with counted cross stitch. You must have a LOT of patience! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow!! What patience! Now, what color frame will you use, and will it be matted?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent work. please post a picture when it is framed.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Wonderful work! I am not sure my eyes could do all those shades of the same colors anymore- That tiger was a lot of work- I am quiet sure he will have a place of honor in your brother's home.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

JanetLee. 

The tiger turned out beautiful..amazing....thank you for sharing!!! Mary


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Gorgeous; please post finished product.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is spectacular!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is MAGNIFICENT!!! Thank you for having the foresight to photograph it in stages. Loved seeing it evolve.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty the patience you must have. Will look magnificent on the wall and with a super frame.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> Fabulous work! Mind sharing what count the cloth was? Looks like linen or weave. Patience is a must with counted cross stitch. You must have a LOT of patience! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you! It was 14 count aida cloth.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Wow!! What patience! Now, what color frame will you use, and will it be matted?


Would you believe that is totally up to hubby!? That is his department! There is enough material to mat it if he wants to though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Wonderful work! I am not sure my eyes could do all those shades of the same colors anymore- That tiger was a lot of work- I am quiet sure he will have a place of honor in your brother's home.


You should see how many wolves I have made him! I am sure it will find a place with them somehow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> That is MAGNIFICENT!!! Thank you for having the foresight to photograph it in stages. Loved seeing it evolve.


Thank you!

And this was only 21 colors! My next "project" is a three piece tapestry that has over 125 colors. Do not remember the exact count but it is more than 125! And yes, I will be taking pictures after each color. I really enjoy watching it "grow" through all the colors. I have put the graft on the material and am now marking the first color! This new one will take at least a year I am estimating. It is for one of hubby's sisters who lives in Texas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I am glad it is done though, way too many shades of grey! Sort of like my hair!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Well folks, the stitching part in done and now it is time for hubby to mount it and make the frame. Yes, he does that for me, especially for the odd sized ones. He has a wood working shop on "his" side of the garage and does absolutely beautiful wood work.
> 
> I will be loading several pictures (more than 3) so please be patient. You will know it is the last one when it says "21 colors" by the picture.
> 
> ...


Wow fantastic and such a lot of hours you put in to that, well done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mme Defarge (Jul 16, 2013)

You have one lucky brother!! How much you must love him!! 

I began a "Monet's Water Lilies," and gave up after the first 10x10 squares in the upper left corner! It was daunting! It had more colors than I can remember! You mentioned something about "marking the colors" as you do them. Does that mean you do all of one color at a time, and then go on to the next color? (What do you use to "mark" them?)

SOME day I hope to pick it up the Monet again -- I have a drawer full of all of DMC's colors, and various sizes of Aida in several "counts" -- I have all the supplies, but, then, that it how I "attack" a new hobby. I have to have ALL the supplies!!

At the moment my "obsession" is knitting socks, and I probably have enough yarn to shod next year's Boston Marathon runners!!

My niece now has a different pair for each day of the week. (I'm working on a month!)

You did a fabulous job on the tiger!! How I wish I could apply your dedication to that Monet!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

beautiful ! I hope you show pic after hubby frames it. :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a magnificent piece of counted cross stitch! Hope it finds a place of honor in your brother's home. I enjoyed watching its progression. Wish I was still interested in doing CCS, but it's tough on the old eyes.
And you're fortunate that your hubby enjoys woodworking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> And you're fortunate that your hubby enjoys woodworking.


Yes I am! I just need to catch him between store openings and he is just about booked solid for the rest of the year! But he will get it finished for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mme Defarge said:


> You have one lucky brother!! How much you must love him!!
> 
> I began a "Monet's Water Lilies," and gave up after the first 10x10 squares in the upper left corner! It was daunting! It had more colors than I can remember! You mentioned something about "marking the colors" as you do them. Does that mean you do all of one color at a time, and then go on to the next color? (What do you use to "mark" them?)


Well, John and I share the same birthday! I guess that has something to do with it! He is older, by three years! Hee Hee, got you! We are the "other" type of twins.

I will make an enlarged copy of the pattern (actually hubby does it for me at Staples). Then I trim down the extra outside stuff. I will use a ruler and go row by row marking, usually with a yellow or other bright color marker, marking the current color. Then when I stitch that block I will use a black sharpie (usually a fine point) and block out the square. But, be careful that the black does not run into the next square. When I mark with the highlighter I usually do not mark the whole block. This keeps the color from running into the next block. Hence, I enlarge the pattern to keep this from happening. I have some pictures of this on the other computer. I need to take some more of the new project so folks can see it from the beginning.

And yes, I do one color at a time. I stitch the graph onto the aide clothe which cuts down on a lot of the counting. You get to the point you can look at the pattern and know exactly where in the 10 x 10 to stitch. Hope this makes sense.

I did a small Monet years ago. And yes, there are a lot of colors! But they are beautiful when finished.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!! What an absolute treasure! Stitched with love!! &#10084;&#65039; Wonderful work!! &#128077;


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. What a beautiful gift. He will be proud to show it off.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wonderful. I loved seeing it in stages. Almost looked like it was coming into focus. You did a superb job.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm speechless!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice. my DH does ccs and they are beautiful but time consuming


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Fun to watch him come to life. He's gonna be beautiful.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I believe this is beaded? Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You did this in counted cross stitch??? Amazing!


----------



## saw46 (Oct 11, 2011)

I cross stitch so I know how much work that was. Great work!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful work - the difference from 12 colours through to 21 colours is so subtle with each stage. The finished work is terrific :thumbup:


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

your brother is one lucky man..this is absolutely amazing!! i do cross stitch, but would never attempt this....the face is perfect..you can see the predator waiting for a meal....
Blessings


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful tiger!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Wowwy wow! That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you still see? My gracious what a masterpiece!!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

He is a handsome piece of art. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What an accomplishment!! Beautiful and more power to you! Couldn't even imagine attempting this!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! And I did use cheater glasses on the last few colors. Everything was so close I needed to "enlarge" my work to be able to see what had been stitched, especially with the lighter colors.

Yes, a lot of work but John really does like them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> your brother is one lucky man..this is absolutely amazing!! i do cross stitch, but would never attempt this....the face is perfect..you can see the predator waiting for a meal....
> Blessings


Sure you could! Just do one stitch at a time! And eventually you are finished! This one was difficult because of all the greys. You should see the next one! About 30 + shades of blue, plus greens, greys, browns, terra cotta, etc! Should be fun! :shock:


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. You have tremendous patience!!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I have crossstitched for many years(see my pics under Celtic Crossstitch) but I have NEVER worked colour by colour like you....fantastic. I start at mid point, if the picture has a face, I simply have to follow a line up and make the face,complete with eyes, before returning to centre and working outward, as one should.
No one else in the craft groups does this, but I simply cannot work on a headless body :roll: :roll: Isn't it strange how we all approach the same end result by different roads?Lindseymary


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

STUNNING! 
I also do cross-stitch and can appreciate the work that went into this portrait.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW! That's truly beautiful. Stunning!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Fantastic! He will love it!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Wonderful! Great job. Can hardly wait to see it framed.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Tiger,Tiger, burning bright..........

fantastic. I just love White tigers. Big cats.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> I have crossstitched for many years(see my pics under Celtic Crossstitch) but I have NEVER worked colour by colour like you....fantastic. I start at mid point, if the picture has a face, I simply have to follow a line up and make the face,complete with eyes, before returning to centre and working outward, as one should.
> No one else in the craft groups does this, but I simply cannot work on a headless body :roll: :roll: Isn't it strange how we all approach the same end result by different roads?Lindseymary


I went and looked at your cross stitch! I remember it from when you posted. They are so beautiful!

I have never felt the need to get a certain section done like that thank goodness! Just go one color at a time. There was a lady once who fussed at me when I was embroidering some quilt squares. I was doing just one color at a time for those also. About 12 colors or so. Making it up actually as I went along. She wanted me to finish one so she could see "now" what it looked like! Nope, didn't do it!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow - phenominal ? Great work.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## FarmGal (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome&#128516;


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

You and your work never fails to amaze me!


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

attycasner said:


> You and your work never fails to amaze me!




Thank you!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi that is beautiful, well done! Did you work on aida cloth, I am doing a counted cross stitch on 14ct aida and using a magnifier, put in many hrs for little work, how long did it take you to do this, it is just so nice, I love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi that is beautiful, well done! Did you work on aida cloth, I am doing a counted cross stitch on 14ct aida and using a magnifier, put in many hrs for little work, how long did it take you to do this, it is just so nice, I love it!


I used 14 count aida. Not sure how long hour wise but I started it in May sometime. Could only work on it in the bright sun so was limited on when I could stitch it. With all the greys I needed the bright light!


----------

